# Sto qui a pensare pure io ...



## Annuccia (23 Marzo 2012)

ciao non avrei mai creduto di partecipare a forum del genere ma la vita ha fregato anche me....non so se sto rispondendo alla persona giusta..anche perchè non ho ben capito come funziona la cosa....qualche settimana fa ho scoperto che mio marito compagno da 10 anni...aveva una relazione con una donna piu giovane di 10 anni di lui....passava da lei tutte le sere prima di tornare da me...me che lo aspettavo con la tavbola giua apparecchiata....non mi ha fatto mai capire nulla...ho scoperto tutto da me...una sensazione che non mi abbandonava..poi un numero di telefono...poi delle mail....mail da parte di lei struggenti...che promettevano paradiso....non gliene ho parlato subito...ho fatto la valigia...giusto 2 cose e non stavo neppure tornando a casa lo avrei lasciato li senza un perchè...poiho deciso di affrontarlo....con la mia valigia in macchina pronta a scappare con la nostra bambina cha ha appena 3 anni....abbiamo parlato...lui ha ammesso tutto e mi ha promesso di troncare e ricominciare insieme....non voleva che andassi via...ed io...per amore della famiglia...ho deciso di restare...le ha telefonato davanti a me...ha troncato davvero???beh questa è una domanda a cui non avro mai risposta...perchè la fiducia ormai...beh....e adesso???adesso vivo con l'immagine di loro due nella mente....la paura che lui la pensi ancora....che ci sia stato molto di piu....cerco di non fare l'ossessiva..di non tempestarlo di domande che non mi porterebbero da nessuna parte...cerco di non piangere...ma dentro di me l'inferno....è dura...è dura cercare di rimettere a posto le cose....ogni suo gesto...ogni sua parola da me viene fraintesa...un suo ritardo...tutto....sopravvivere ad un tradimento è difficile....spero di trovare qui qualche buon amico..perchè raccontare la cosa alle persone che hai vicine non è facile...tengo tutto dentro di me...sperando che non esploda...


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ciao non avrei mai creduto di partecipare a forum del genere ma la vita ha fregato anche me....non so se sto rispondendo alla persona giusta..anche perchè non ho ben capito come funziona la cosa....qualche settimana fa ho scoperto che mio marito compagno da 10 anni...aveva una relazione con una donna piu giovane di 10 anni di lui....passava da lei tutte le sere prima di tornare da me...me che lo aspettavo con la tavbola giua apparecchiata....non mi ha fatto mai capire nulla...ho scoperto tutto da me...una sensazione che non mi abbandonava..poi un numero di telefono...poi delle mail....mail da parte di lei struggenti...che promettevano paradiso....non gliene ho parlato subito...ho fatto la valigia...giusto 2 cose e non stavo neppure tornando a casa lo avrei lasciato li senza un perchè...poiho deciso di affrontarlo....con la mia valigia in macchina pronta a scappare con la nostra bambina cha ha appena 3 anni....abbiamo parlato...lui ha ammesso tutto e mi ha promesso di troncare e ricominciare insieme....non voleva che andassi via...ed io...per amore della famiglia...ho deciso di restare...le ha telefonato davanti a me...ha troncato davvero???beh questa è una domanda a cui non avro mai risposta...perchè la fiducia ormai...beh....e adesso???adesso vivo con l'immagine di loro due nella mente....la paura che lui la pensi ancora....che ci sia stato molto di piu....cerco di non fare l'ossessiva..di non tempestarlo di domande che non mi porterebbero da nessuna parte...cerco di non piangere...ma dentro di me l'inferno....è dura...è dura cercare di rimettere a posto le cose....ogni suo gesto...ogni sua parola da me viene fraintesa...un suo ritardo...tutto....sopravvivere ad un tradimento è difficile....spero di trovare qui qualche buon amico..perchè raccontare la cosa alle persone che hai vicine non è facile...tengo tutto dentro di me...sperando che non esploda...



ciao Annuccia,
è ancora troppo presto per superare la cosa...ci vuole tempo; e lui deve aiutarti in questo.


----------



## Annuccia (23 Marzo 2012)

lui non  mi aiuta molto...sembra che nulla sia accaduto....questo fa parte cmq del suo carattere....io sono combattuta...forse avrei dovuto andarmene....ma poi pensando a mia figlia..al bene infinito che vuole ad entrambi....e poi anche a noi..ne abbiamo passate tante...non so....so solo che il mio cuore è a pezzi...perchè penso e ripenso al male che mi ha fatto....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Marzo 2012)

Ho creato una nuova discussione.


----------



## ferita (23 Marzo 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ciao non avrei mai creduto di partecipare a forum del genere ma la vita ha fregato anche me....non so se sto rispondendo alla persona giusta..anche perchè non ho ben capito come funziona la cosa....qualche settimana fa ho scoperto che mio marito compagno da 10 anni...aveva una relazione con una donna piu giovane di 10 anni di lui....passava da lei tutte le sere prima di tornare da me...me che lo aspettavo con la tavbola giua apparecchiata....non mi ha fatto mai capire nulla...ho scoperto tutto da me...una sensazione che non mi abbandonava..poi un numero di telefono...poi delle mail....mail da parte di lei struggenti...che promettevano paradiso....non gliene ho parlato subito...ho fatto la valigia...giusto 2 cose e non stavo neppure tornando a casa lo avrei lasciato li senza un perchè...poiho deciso di affrontarlo....con la mia valigia in macchina pronta a scappare con la nostra bambina cha ha appena 3 anni....abbiamo parlato...lui ha ammesso tutto e mi ha promesso di troncare e ricominciare insieme....non voleva che andassi via...ed io...per amore della famiglia...ho deciso di restare...le ha telefonato davanti a me...ha troncato davvero???beh questa è una domanda a cui non avro mai risposta...perchè la fiducia ormai...beh....e adesso???adesso vivo con l'immagine di loro due nella mente....la paura che lui la pensi ancora....che ci sia stato molto di piu....cerco di non fare l'ossessiva..di non tempestarlo di domande che non mi porterebbero da nessuna parte...cerco di non piangere...ma dentro di me l'inferno....è dura...è dura cercare di rimettere a posto le cose....ogni suo gesto...ogni sua parola da me viene fraintesa...un suo ritardo...tutto....sopravvivere ad un tradimento è difficile....spero di trovare qui qualche buon amico..perchè raccontare la cosa alle persone che hai vicine non è facile...tengo tutto dentro di me...sperando che non esploda...


Ci vuole tantissimo tempo, tanta forza e un po' di distacco emotivo da lui.
Prova a camminare "tre metri sopra il cielo", così vedi le cose molto più piccole.
Pensa a te e alla tua bambina...tuo marito c'è, ha scelto te, ma per il momento allontanatene mentalmente e concentrati su te stessa.
Non ci sono farmaci miracolosi, o consigli che ti fanno stare bene, c'è solo lo scorrere del tempo che cancella e rinnova tutto e che ti aiuterà a capire cosa vuoi davvero e chi è l'uomo che hai accanto.
Secondo me adesso non puoi fare altro che aspettare..:smile:.


----------



## veridiana (23 Marzo 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ciao non avrei mai creduto di partecipare a forum del genere ma la vita ha fregato anche me....non so se sto rispondendo alla persona giusta..anche perchè non ho ben capito come funziona la cosa....qualche settimana fa ho scoperto che mio marito compagno da 10 anni...aveva una relazione con una donna piu giovane di 10 anni di lui....passava da lei tutte le sere prima di tornare da me...me che lo aspettavo con la tavbola giua apparecchiata....non mi ha fatto mai capire nulla...ho scoperto tutto da me...una sensazione che non mi abbandonava..poi un numero di telefono...poi delle mail....mail da parte di lei struggenti...che promettevano paradiso....non gliene ho parlato subito...ho fatto la valigia...giusto 2 cose e non stavo neppure tornando a casa lo avrei lasciato li senza un perchè...poiho deciso di affrontarlo....con la mia valigia in macchina pronta a scappare con la nostra bambina cha ha appena 3 anni....abbiamo parlato...lui ha ammesso tutto e mi ha promesso di troncare e ricominciare insieme....non voleva che andassi via...ed io...per amore della famiglia...ho deciso di restare...le ha telefonato davanti a me...ha troncato davvero???beh questa è una domanda a cui non avro mai risposta...perchè la fiducia ormai...beh....e adesso???adesso vivo con l'immagine di loro due nella mente....la paura che lui la pensi ancora....che ci sia stato molto di piu....cerco di non fare l'ossessiva..di non tempestarlo di domande che non mi porterebbero da nessuna parte...cerco di non piangere...ma dentro di me l'inferno....è dura...è dura cercare di rimettere a posto le cose....ogni suo gesto...ogni sua parola da me viene fraintesa...un suo ritardo...tutto....sopravvivere ad un tradimento è difficile....spero di trovare qui qualche buon amico..perchè raccontare la cosa alle persone che hai vicine non è facile...tengo tutto dentro di me...sperando che non esploda...



E' da un pò di tempo che vi leggo per capire se le senzazioni che ho provato e provo tutt'ora sono solo mie... invece, purtroppo sono stati d'animo che ci accomunano tutte. Non so se ritenermi fortunata... il mio non ne ha una fissa! Quello che hai scritto la provo ogni giorno è un tarlo che ti distrugge, qualsiasi cosa dice o fa, ogni suo comportamento non è più credibile. Non c'è più fiducia e complicità. Tengo duro, anche perchè lui con me ultimamente (da quando gli ho parlato) è molto affettuoso.. però questo suo "vizietto" non l'ha abbandonato.


----------



## Annuccia (23 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ci vuole tantissimo tempo, tanta forza e un po' di distacco emotivo da lui.
> Prova a camminare "tre metri sopra il cielo", così vedi le cose molto più piccole.
> Pensa a te e alla tua bambina...tuo marito c'è, ha scelto te, ma per il momento allontanatene mentalmente e concentrati su te stessa.
> Non ci sono farmaci miracolosi, o consigli che ti fanno stare bene, c'è solo lo scorrere del tempo che cancella e rinnova tutto e che ti aiuterà a capire cosa vuoi davvero e chi è l'uomo che hai accanto.
> Secondo me adesso non puoi fare altro che aspettare..:smile:.


grazie per le belle parole....ci sto provando ma ofgni qualvolta mi tornano inn mente loro due....quello che hanno vissuto...e le lacrime scorrono da sole...diventa difficile alzarsi al mattino...scendere le scale...pensare che forse anche lei è stata in quella casa....una casa violata....si è seduta sul mio divano...(sono stata fuori casa quasi una settimana perchè ero in ospedale con mia figlia)lui giura che non è mai entrata in casa nosta ma io non gli credo....ormai non credo piu a nulla...è stato un attore impeccabile....non mi ha fatto mai capire nulla...ho scoperto tutto io per caso quasi....una sensazione mia e basta e non dettata da un suo conportamento....stasera ci conceduamo un uscita senza la bambina...per stare insieme per ricordarci che siamo coppia oltre che genitori...perchè in effetti ultimamente eravamo molto presi da tanti problemi...e lui ha trovato rifugio in un'altra...non è certo una giustificazione ...io non l'avrei mai fatto....ma non siamo tutti uguali...
il mio problema è che non riesco a guardarlo in faccia...non riesco a lasaciarmi andare....a fare l'amore con lui...HO APURA..TERRORE DI NON RIPRENDERMI PIU


----------



## Annuccia (23 Marzo 2012)

veridiana ha detto:


> E' da un pò di tempo che vi leggo per capire se le senzazioni che ho provato e provo tutt'ora sono solo mie... invece, purtroppo sono stati d'animo che ci accomunano tutte. Non so se ritenermi fortunata... il mio non ne ha una fissa! Quello che hai scritto la provo ogni giorno è un tarlo che ti distrugge, qualsiasi cosa dice o fa, ogni suo comportamento non è più credibile. Non c'è più fiducia e complicità. Tengo duro, anche perchè lui con me ultimamente (da quando gli ho parlato) è molto affettuoso.. però questo suo "vizietto" non l'ha abbandonato.


BEH IL FATTO DI NON AVERNE UNA FISSA è meglio che averne solo una....perchè mio marito per lei ha preso una bella sbandata....anche se non è comunque bello doversi continuamente guardarsi le spalle....vivere con l'ansia e con il dubbio....chissà se li ripagassimo almeno per una volta o gli facessimo solo credere che anche noi abbiamo un altro come la prenderebbero...chissa se capirebbero...


----------



## veridiana (23 Marzo 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> BEH IL FATTO DI NON AVERNE UNA FISSA è meglio che averne solo una....perchè mio marito per lei ha preso una bella sbandata....anche se non è comunque bello doversi continuamente guardarsi le spalle....vivere con l'ansia e con il dubbio....chissà se li ripagassimo almeno per una volta o gli facessimo solo credere che anche noi abbiamo un altro come la prenderebbero...chissa se capirebbero...


Infatti! Però come dici tu devo sempre guardarmi alle spalle  e vivere con l'ansia che quando arriva a casa + tardi del solito forse è andato a farsi "l'aperitivo"! O forse è uscito con amici!! MAH!!! Comunque tieni duro, dagli un'altra possibilità. Nel frattempo pensa a te e alla tua bambina concediti anche tu degli spazi... esci con amiche trovati un hobby. Allontana, per quanto ti è possibile, dalla mente questa situazione. Riuscirai a superarla (certamente anche con il suo di aiuto, se lui lo vuole veramente ) ma non a dimenticarla.


----------



## Sole (24 Marzo 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ciao non avrei mai creduto di partecipare a forum del genere ma la vita ha fregato anche me....non so se sto rispondendo alla persona giusta..anche perchè non ho ben capito come funziona la cosa....qualche settimana fa ho scoperto che mio marito compagno da 10 anni...aveva una relazione con una donna piu giovane di 10 anni di lui....passava da lei tutte le sere prima di tornare da me...me che lo aspettavo con la tavbola giua apparecchiata....non mi ha fatto mai capire nulla...ho scoperto tutto da me...una sensazione che non mi abbandonava..poi un numero di telefono...poi delle mail....mail da parte di lei struggenti...che promettevano paradiso....non gliene ho parlato subito...ho fatto la valigia...giusto 2 cose e non stavo neppure tornando a casa lo avrei lasciato li senza un perchè...poiho deciso di affrontarlo....con la mia valigia in macchina pronta a scappare con la nostra bambina cha ha appena 3 anni....abbiamo parlato...lui ha ammesso tutto e mi ha promesso di troncare e ricominciare insieme....non voleva che andassi via...ed io...per amore della famiglia...ho deciso di restare...le ha telefonato davanti a me...ha troncato davvero???beh questa è una domanda a cui non avro mai risposta...perchè la fiducia ormai...beh....e adesso???adesso vivo con l'immagine di loro due nella mente....la paura che lui la pensi ancora....che ci sia stato molto di piu....cerco di non fare l'ossessiva..di non tempestarlo di domande che non mi porterebbero da nessuna parte...cerco di non piangere...ma dentro di me l'inferno....è dura...è dura cercare di rimettere a posto le cose....ogni suo gesto...ogni sua parola da me viene fraintesa...un suo ritardo...tutto....sopravvivere ad un tradimento è difficile....spero di trovare qui qualche buon amico..perchè raccontare la cosa alle persone che hai vicine non è facile...tengo tutto dentro di me...sperando che non esploda...


Mi dispiace molto per quello che stai passando. Credo che ci vorrà un po' di tempo per superare il tradimento di tuo marito. E molta forza. Vivrai probabilmente emozioni contrastanti, momenti in cui lo guarderai e ritroverai inaspettatamente in te affetto e tenerezza per lui e altri in cui ti sembrerà di esplodere dalla rabbia. Le immagini di lui con l'altra si ripresenteranno spesso, a volte ossessivamente. Ti consiglio di ritagliarti degli spazi in cui lui non sia presente per poter 'disintossicarti' gradualmente da tutte le emozioni negative che suscita adesso in te.

Non costringerti a fingere, se non vuoi stargli vicino non farlo, se sei arrabbiata vivi la tua rabbia senza soffocarla, ne hai tutti i diritti. Hai il diritto di vivere ogni tua emozione, che a lui piaccia o no.

Non c'è un limite di tempo oltre il quale il tradimento non farà più male. Dipende molto da te, ma anche da lui e da come saprete affrontare la cosa. 

Se riuscite e se ne avrete voglia, parlate insieme di questa cosa, ma anche di voi, del vostro matrimonio prima, durante e dopo. Cercare di capire insieme può unirvi molto.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Marzo 2012)

Finché dura, l'amore è in bilico sull'orlo della sconfitta. Man mano che avanza dissolve il proprio passato; non si lascia alle spalle trincee fortificate in cui potersi ritrarre e cercare rifugio in caso di guai. E non sa cosa lo attende e cosa può serbargli il futuro. Non acquisterà mai fiducia sufficiente a disperdere le nubi e debellare l'ansia. L'amore è un prestito ipotecario fatto su un futuro incerto e imperscrutabile.

Z. Bauman



Annuccia ha detto:


> BEH IL FATTO DI NON AVERNE UNA FISSA è meglio che averne solo una....perchè mio marito per lei ha preso una bella sbandata....anche se non è comunque bello doversi continuamente guardarsi le spalle....vivere con l'ansia e con il dubbio....chissà se li ripagassimo almeno per una volta o gli facessimo solo credere che anche noi abbiamo un altro come la prenderebbero...chissa se capirebbero...


----------



## bubu (25 Marzo 2012)

Ciao annuccia, mi spiace per ciò che stai passando anche perchè è il ciclone che passo anche io. Io ci son dentro da quasi 3 mesi. È fondamentale chiedersi se tu lo ami e naturalmente se anche lui ti ama. Questa è la cosa fondamentale per iniziare un percorso difficile che dovete fare insieme. Devi parlare e parlare e lui pure, devi esprimere le tue emozioni e pure lui deve aiutarti sapento che avrai la fase dei dubbi, del volere sapere, del volerlo controllare. Sappi che attraverserai fasi di normalità che passeranno facilmente a fasi di disperazione, ma se volete riprendervi da questa crisi lo dovete fare a carte scoperte dicendovi sempre le cose. Cerca di non avere un atteggiamento inquisitorio perchè lo farebbe sentire sotto processo facendolo chiudere in se stesso...poi non ci sono ricette...io ci sto provando e lui mi aiuta molto...è dura ma credo si possa superare. Credici!


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2012)

*ciao*



bubu ha detto:


> Ciao annuccia, mi spiace per ciò che stai passando anche perchè è il ciclone che passo anche io. Io ci son dentro da quasi 3 mesi. È fondamentale chiedersi se tu lo ami e naturalmente se anche lui ti ama. Questa è la cosa fondamentale per iniziare un percorso difficile che dovete fare insieme. Devi parlare e parlare e lui pure, devi esprimere le tue emozioni e pure lui deve aiutarti sapento che avrai la fase dei dubbi, del volere sapere, del volerlo controllare. Sappi che attraverserai fasi di normalità che passeranno facilmente a fasi di disperazione, ma se volete riprendervi da questa crisi lo dovete fare a carte scoperte dicendovi sempre le cose. Cerca di non avere un atteggiamento inquisitorio perchè lo farebbe sentire sotto processo facendolo chiudere in se stesso...poi non ci sono ricette...io ci sto provando e lui mi aiuta molto...è dura ma credo si possa superare. Credici!


ciao..grazier per la risposta...sapere che non sonmo sola mi aiuta...anche se per l'altro verso sapere che lo stesso inferno lo vivono altre persone...anche troppe mi riempie di rabbia....ma è la vita....io purtroppo sono nella fase iniziale...e purtroppo sento vivain me la sensazione che lui pensa a lei....la sento forte...forse è normale...o forse è vero....navigo nel dubbio che continui a stare con me perchè abbiamo una bambina piccola che ama immensamente...e che magari non vuole perdere....cerco di non fargli troppe domande....ma è peggio...sai noi non abbiamo discusso molto a riguardo....forse perchè meno la nomino è meglio è....ma dentro di me avrei desiderio di dialogo..ma non quel dialogo pesamnte e inquisitorio....quel dialogo che ti apre il cuore...VORREI CERTEZZE...MA lui non me le puo dare...perchè non ho fiducia...essendo stato uno straordinario attore per quasi 3 mesi....perchè ho scoperto tutto da sola...quasi per caso per colpa di una sensazione non dettatta dal suo comportamento...non lo so è come se una vocina mi avesse parlato....e adesso quella sensazione non mi abbandona...e anche quando lui mi dice che mi ama...credo che stia fingendo....ho paura che per lui sia stato uno sforzo lasciarla....uno sforzo necessario....anche se  per carattere lui è un tipo che per pieta non fa nulla...almeno credo di conoscerlo....credo...forse...perchè si è spezzato qualcosa...scavo a fondo per capire e finisco col farmi del male....vorrei affrontarlo per bene ma non ci riesco...


----------



## Diletta (28 Marzo 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ciao..grazier per la risposta...sapere che non sonmo sola mi aiuta...anche se per l'altro verso sapere che lo stesso inferno lo vivono altre persone...anche troppe mi riempie di rabbia....ma è la vita....io purtroppo sono nella fase iniziale...e purtroppo sento vivain me la sensazione che lui pensa a lei....la sento forte...forse è normale...o forse è vero....navigo nel dubbio che continui a stare con me perchè abbiamo una bambina piccola che ama immensamente...e che magari non vuole perdere....cerco di non fargli troppe domande....ma è peggio...sai noi non abbiamo discusso molto a riguardo....forse perchè meno la nomino è meglio è....ma dentro di me avrei desiderio di dialogo..ma non quel dialogo pesamnte e inquisitorio....quel dialogo che ti apre il cuore...VORREI CERTEZZE...MA lui non me le puo dare...perchè non ho fiducia...essendo stato uno straordinario attore per quasi 3 mesi....perchè ho scoperto tutto da sola...quasi per caso per colpa di una sensazione non dettatta dal suo comportamento...non lo so è come se una vocina mi avesse parlato....e adesso quella sensazione non mi abbandona...e anche quando lui mi dice che mi ama...credo che stia fingendo....ho paura che per lui sia stato uno sforzo lasciarla....uno sforzo necessario....anche se  per carattere lui è un tipo che per pieta non fa nulla...almeno credo di conoscerlo....credo...forse...perchè si è spezzato qualcosa...scavo a fondo per capire e finisco col farmi del male....vorrei affrontarlo per bene ma non ci riesco...



No, infatti non sei sola.
Sei appena all'inizio di un percorso doloroso e tutto in salita.
Io ci sto ancora dentro dopo un anno e mezzo! Due fasi alternate che si susseguono: un periodo di apparente serenità e subito dopo, senza nessuna avvisaglia, un tormento e una rabbia indicibili.
Il dialogo è tutto per tentare di ricostruire, mio marito l'ha capito subito e si è adoperato in tal senso.
Sono stati dialoghi estenuanti, molto difficili e dolorosi, ma costruttivi. Peccato che non bastino a rendere la ferita meno dolorosa, ma sono utili per comprendere e la comprensione è il primo passo.
Sono tutti degli straordinari attori, credimi! A me danno un senso di nausea...
Anch'io ho scoperto tutto da sola. 
La delusione di vivere accanto ad una persona che si pensava di conoscere bene e che invece è risultata così diversa è devastante!
Qualcosa si rompe davvero, io non credo che le cose torneranno mai come prima, i segni li porteremo sempre con noi.
Scusa se non sono stata per niente consolante, ma non riesco ad indorare la pillola, mi spiace...


----------



## Annuccia (28 Marzo 2012)

*non ti devi scusare*



Diletta ha detto:


> No, infatti non sei sola.
> Sei appena all'inizio di un percorso doloroso e tutto in salita.
> Io ci sto ancora dentro dopo un anno e mezzo! Due fasi alternate che si susseguono: un periodo di apparente serenità e subito dopo, senza nessuna avvisaglia, un tormento e una rabbia indicibili.
> Il dialogo è tutto per tentare di ricostruire, mio marito l'ha capito subito e si è adoperato in tal senso.
> ...



è una pillola che non si può ne indorare nè addolcire....si deve mandare giu e basta..fa male...e soprattutto ti riempie di rabbia...perchè ti ritrovi ad ingoiare un boccone amaro che non hai preparato tu....te lo ritrovi ficcato in gola...comunque...sai io non mi reputo una persona perfetta...ma credo di essere stata una brava moglie...ho sempre cercato di renderlo felice acconsentendo un po a tutto...sono discretamente brava a cucinare...soprattutto mi piaceva portare a tavola cose nuove...tenevo la casa in ordine nonostante il tornado di una figlia di tre anni e di lui disordinatissimo e confusionario...ho sempre fatto tutto da sola...non ho mai chiesto il suo aiuto...vivevo per lui e per mia figlia...avevamo molti problemi in parte economici e anche di salute alle volte...ma non mi sono mai scoraggiata...per me non esisteva il termine "rinunciare"...per me era una scelta del cuore non fare non potere ecc ecc....e nonostante tutto..zac..ha incontrato una persona che sicuramente in quel frangente ha reputato meglio di me...ha scelto lei...per tre lunghi mesi...stava provando forse...che ne so...quindi...mi ha arrecato un notevole danno morale psicologico...ho sempre la testa li...e non ne parlo..ne con lui ne con nessuno...solo qui do sfogo alle mie sensazioni...mi faccio pena davvero...


----------



## Diletta (28 Marzo 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è una pillola che non si può ne indorare nè addolcire....si deve mandare giu e basta..fa male...e soprattutto ti riempie di rabbia...perchè ti ritrovi ad ingoiare un boccone amaro che non hai preparato tu....te lo ritrovi ficcato in gola...comunque...sai io non mi reputo una persona perfetta...ma credo di essere stata una brava moglie...ho sempre cercato di renderlo felice acconsentendo un po a tutto...sono discretamente brava a cucinare...soprattutto mi piaceva portare a tavola cose nuove...tenevo la casa in ordine nonostante il tornado di una figlia di tre anni e di lui disordinatissimo e confusionario...ho sempre fatto tutto da sola...non ho mai chiesto il suo aiuto...vivevo per lui e per mia figlia...avevamo molti problemi in parte economici e anche di salute alle volte...ma non mi sono mai scoraggiata...per me non esisteva il termine "rinunciare"...per me era una scelta del cuore non fare non potere ecc ecc....e nonostante tutto..zac..ha incontrato una persona che sicuramente in quel frangente ha reputato meglio di me...ha scelto lei...per tre lunghi mesi...stava provando forse...che ne so...quindi...mi ha arrecato un notevole danno morale psicologico...ho sempre la testa li...e non ne parlo..ne con lui ne con nessuno...solo qui do sfogo alle mie sensazioni...mi faccio pena davvero...



1° consiglio: se senti il bisogno di confidarti con qualcuno scegli il "candidato" giusto e sfogati. E' importante come valvola di sfogo e un po' aiuta anche conoscere l'opinione di una persona dall'esterno che non sia coinvolta.

2° consiglio: hai chiesto a tuo marito le motivazioni? Sono state convincenti? (Mi sa di no).
I motivi sono fondamentali per capire l'accaduto perché c'è sempre un motivo, o una serie di motivi, e lui li sa.

3° consiglio: ora sei nella fase di non-lucidità, nel periodo cioè in cui sei preda delle emozioni più disparate e più pericolose. Fai in modo che non ti governino e che non ti spingano a fare passi affrettati. La fretta, in questi casi, è sempre cattiva consigliera.  
Dai tempo al tempo...

Per il resto, so benissimo quello che si prova, soprattutto la rabbia, al pensiero di non avere tanta responsabilità nella cosa. Ci si giudica brave mogli, tutto sommato, e il risentimento sale e sale...Quando è il caso: te la puoi anche concedere una bella sfuriata davanti alla sua faccia. Che sfogo che fa!
Ti abbraccio


----------



## Annuccia (28 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> 1° consiglio: se senti il bisogno di confidarti con qualcuno scegli il "candidato" giusto e sfogati. E' importante come valvola di sfogo e un po' aiuta anche conoscere l'opinione di una persona dall'esterno che non sia coinvolta.
> 
> 2° consiglio: hai chiesto a tuo marito le motivazioni? Sono state convincenti? (Mi sa di no).
> I motivi sono fondamentali per capire l'accaduto perché c'è sempre un motivo, o una serie di motivi, e lui li sa.
> ...



grazie cara...beh...riguardo alle motivazioni..non le ho capite benissimo...diciamo che attraversavamo un periodo un po così...ma non per colpa ne mia ne sua...non di coppia...di circostanze avverse..problemi vari...ma non è una giustificazione...è accaduto..l'ha conosciuta è stato colpito...no anzi mi disse...è accaduta una cosa strana...e poi si è ravveduto...prima ancora che io lo scoprissi...ma poi lei ha insistito...lui beh non ha detto di no e hanno continuato...poi l'ho scoperto...ma lui gia si era allontanato...e questo l'ho notato dai tabulati...adesso giura e spergiura che è finita..ma io ho paura che ci ricaschi...che lei si faccia viva ecc ecc...paranoie drammi e chi piu ne ha piu ne metta...altro che sfuriata....a colpi di legno lo vorrei prendere...

ps:non badate molto a cosa scrivo..non sono lucida è vero...sono ubriaca di rabbia...
comprendetemi e fate finta di nulla...
sssssssshhhhhhhhh

mi fumo una sigaretta...magari mi rilasso...
ciao


----------



## Diletta (28 Marzo 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> grazie cara...beh...riguardo alle motivazioni..non le ho capite benissimo...diciamo che attraversavamo un periodo un po così...ma non per colpa ne mia ne sua...non di coppia...di circostanze avverse..problemi vari...ma non è una giustificazione...è accaduto..l'ha conosciuta è stato colpito...no anzi mi disse...è accaduta una cosa strana...e poi si è ravveduto...prima ancora che io lo scoprissi...ma poi lei ha insistito...lui beh non ha detto di no e hanno continuato...poi l'ho scoperto...ma lui gia si era allontanato...e questo l'ho notato dai tabulati...adesso giura e spergiura che è finita..ma io ho paura che ci ricaschi...che lei si faccia viva ecc ecc...paranoie drammi e chi piu ne ha piu ne metta...altro che sfuriata....a colpi di legno lo vorrei prendere...
> 
> ps:non badate molto a cosa scrivo..non sono lucida è vero...sono ubriaca di rabbia...
> comprendetemi e fate finta di nulla...
> ...



Mi sembra invece che le motivazioni siano del tutto chiare!
A loro basta poco per cadere in tentazione: un periodo di stanchezza dovuto a problemi ordinari che fanno parte della vita ed ecco pronta la valvola di sfogo, la distrazione.
Loro, poverini, ne hanno così bisogno!
Sono proprio degli imbecilli e noi più di loro ad essere così addolorate per chi non lo merita proprio!
Di una cosa ormai sono convinta: i traditori non meritano il nostro dolore!
Meritano solo di finire come siamo finite noi: essere cioè ripagati con la stessa moneta.
Mai avrei pensato di dire una cosa del genere, invece...
E ne sono certa: bisognerebbe "solo" metterla in pratica senza scrupoli, esattamente come riescono a fare loro, i fedifraghi.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi sembra invece che le motivazioni siano del tutto chiare!
> A loro basta poco per cadere in tentazione: un periodo di stanchezza dovuto a problemi ordinari che fanno parte della vita ed ecco pronta la valvola di sfogo, la distrazione.
> Loro, poverini, ne hanno così bisogno!
> Sono proprio degli imbecilli e noi più di loro ad essere così addolorate per chi non lo merita proprio!
> ...


Posso chiederti se è successo qualcosa? Ti leggo diversa dai giorni scorsi.


----------



## Diletta (29 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso chiederti se è successo qualcosa? Ti leggo diversa dai giorni scorsi.



E' "semplicemente" tutta colpa dell'altalena emozionale: ne sono vittima anch'io, come molti.
Quando cambia il vento...non sempre riesco a controllarmi.
Ritorna tutto quanto fuori...come un fiume in piena, come il vaso di Pandora.
Tanta rabbia...per aver creato tutto questo marasma per delle emerite cazzate.
E dire che la vita è già di per sé complicata, e queste sono cose volute.
Sì, tanta rabbia!!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' "semplicemente" tutta colpa dell'altalena emozionale: ne sono vittima anch'io, come molti.
> Quando cambia il vento...non sempre riesco a controllarmi.
> Ritorna tutto quanto fuori...come un fiume in piena, come il vaso di Pandora.
> Tanta rabbia...per aver creato tutto questo marasma per delle emerite cazzate.
> ...


Sei fortissima Diletta e spece con le nuove...mi hai commosso con Annuccia...ma mi raccomando non scrivere che l'altalena è colpa del conte che ti dà le spinte....:carneval:


Ultimo si anche tu hai scritto cose molto vere...

Ma sai prima le signore no?
E che caspita...


----------



## Diletta (29 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei fortissima Diletta e spece con le nuove...mi hai commosso con Annuccia...ma mi raccomando non scrivere che l'altalena è colpa del conte che ti dà le spinte....:carneval:
> 
> 
> Ultimo si anche tu hai scritto cose molto vere...
> ...




Forse sono anche un po' acidetta per il fatto che è già qualche giorno che....nisba.
Per quanto riguarda l'altalena, non è affatto difficile trovare qualcuno che ti dia le spinte...
Quasi quasi.... tanto che me ne è venuto di cotanta integrità morale?
Chi ci ha guadagnato è, come al solito, lui!


----------



## Annuccia (29 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi sembra invece che le motivazioni siano del tutto chiare!
> A loro basta poco per cadere in tentazione: un periodo di stanchezza dovuto a problemi ordinari che fanno parte della vita ed ecco pronta la valvola di sfogo, la distrazione.
> Loro, poverini, ne hanno così bisogno!
> Sono proprio degli imbecilli e noi più di loro ad essere così addolorate per chi non lo merita proprio!
> ...


QUANTE VOLTE HO PENSATO LA STESSA COSA........ma mettersi allo stesso livello...gli stronzi facciamoli fare a loro...e poi sai...io credo fermamente in una giustizia divina...che arriva quando meno te lo aspetti....e da a tutti noi cio che ci spetta

chi semina raccoglie


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' "semplicemente" tutta colpa dell'altalena emozionale: ne sono vittima anch'io, come molti.
> Quando cambia il vento...non sempre riesco a controllarmi.
> Ritorna tutto quanto fuori...come un fiume in piena, come il vaso di Pandora.
> Tanta rabbia...per aver creato tutto questo marasma per delle emerite cazzate.
> ...


La rabbia può portare al tradimento, specialmente  chi è stato tradito.

Però prova a pensare diversamente Diletta, quello che tuo marito ha fatto, lo vorresti fare adesso tu, quindi comincia da ora a non pensare a tuo marito come colui che ti ha rovinato la vita, visto che anche tu vuoi cercare un'altro uomo.

Quindi Diletta se quello che ho scritto non ti piace o ti fa male, e magari pensi che io abbia ragione, comincia a viverti la vita con tuo marito e la tua famiglia lasciandoti il passato alle spalle, altrimenti scegliti la strada che più ritieni giusta per TE.


----------



## Sole (29 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' "semplicemente" tutta colpa dell'altalena emozionale: ne sono vittima anch'io, come molti.
> Quando cambia il vento...non sempre riesco a controllarmi.
> *Ritorna tutto quanto fuori...come un fiume in piena, come il vaso di Pandora.
> *Tanta rabbia...per aver creato tutto questo marasma per delle emerite cazzate.
> ...


A me non capita più.

Ma a volte ho momenti di vera malinconia in cui penso a quello che è stato e non sarà mai più. Però poi passano in fretta, quello sì.


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ci vuole tantissimo tempo, tanta forza e un po' di distacco emotivo da lui.
> Prova a camminare "tre metri sopra il cielo", così vedi le cose molto più piccole.
> Pensa a te e alla tua bambina...tuo marito c'è, ha scelto te, ma per il momento allontanatene mentalmente e concentrati su te stessa.
> Non ci sono farmaci miracolosi, o consigli che ti fanno stare bene, c'è solo lo scorrere del tempo che cancella e rinnova tutto e che ti aiuterà a capire cosa vuoi davvero e chi è l'uomo che hai accanto.
> Secondo me adesso non puoi fare altro che aspettare..:smile:.



Non ha scelto lei ma la comodità della famiglia tutto compreso tavola calda preparata figlia piccola ( immagina l'amante a sopportare un separato con la figlia piccola.

....non le tue ma le sue valigie..... mandalo via.separatevi, state separati e poooooi eventualmente lo perdoni ma dopo che si è fatto un mazzo così.


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> A me non capita più.
> 
> Ma a volte ho momenti di vera malinconia in cui penso a quello che è stato e non sarà mai più. Però poi passano in fretta, quello sì.



Sole, come mai a me continua a capitare?
E' passato già un anno e mezzo...e la cosa mi avvilisce.
Tu cosa pensi?


----------



## elena_ (30 Marzo 2012)

OT
il titolo di questo 3D mi infastidisce
perché io non posso stare ferma a pensare
io devo fare, agire...
semmai penso a cosa farò e a come lo farò
ma le elucubrazioni mentali no
quelle le odio

scusate l'intromissione, ma sentivo di doverlo dire


----------



## ferita (30 Marzo 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> OT
> il titolo di questo 3D mi infastidisce
> perché io non posso stare ferma a pensare
> io devo fare, agire...
> ...



Invece secondo me è giusto fermarsi a pensare e ponderare bene le proprie scelte senza prendere decisioni avventate.
E' una ragazza giovane, ha una bimba piccola e  tutta la vita davanti.
Fermarsi a riflettere non è sbagliato.
Meglio un attimo di riflessione in più che pentirsi per sempre di un atto impulsivo :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Marzo 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è una pillola che non si può ne indorare nè addolcire....si deve mandare giu e basta..fa male...e soprattutto ti riempie di rabbia...perchè ti ritrovi ad ingoiare un boccone amaro che non hai preparato tu....te lo ritrovi ficcato in gola...comunque...sai io non mi reputo una persona perfetta...ma credo di essere stata una brava moglie...ho sempre cercato di renderlo felice acconsentendo un po a tutto...sono discretamente brava a cucinare...soprattutto mi piaceva portare a tavola cose nuove...tenevo la casa in ordine nonostante il tornado di una figlia di tre anni e di lui disordinatissimo e confusionario...ho sempre fatto tutto da sola...non ho mai chiesto il suo aiuto...vivevo per lui e per mia figlia...avevamo molti problemi in parte economici e anche di salute alle volte...ma non mi sono mai scoraggiata...per me non esisteva il termine "rinunciare"...per me era una scelta del cuore non fare non potere ecc ecc....e nonostante tutto..zac..ha incontrato una persona che sicuramente in quel frangente *ha reputato meglio di me*...ha scelto lei...per tre lunghi mesi...stava provando forse...che ne so...quindi...mi ha arrecato un notevole *danno morale psicologico*...ho sempre la testa li...e non ne parlo..ne con lui ne con nessuno...solo qui do sfogo alle mie sensazioni...mi faccio pena davvero...


Ti fermo. Il grassetto: non è così. Non ha reputato lei migliore di te, ma lei era diversa da te, l'immagine di lei non coincideva con le responsabilità, i problemi. Lei era solo spazio libero. Ok? Questo devi cominciare ad assimilarlo.


----------



## elena_ (30 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Invece secondo me è giusto fermarsi a pensare e ponderare bene le proprie scelte senza prendere decisioni avventate.
> E' una ragazza giovane, ha una bimba piccola e  tutta la vita davanti.
> Fermarsi a riflettere non è sbagliato.
> Meglio un attimo di riflessione in più che pentirsi per sempre di un atto impulsivo :smile:


il mio era un OT puro
non ho letto il 3D proprio perché quel titolo non mi ha incoraggiato


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è una pillola che non si può ne indorare nè addolcire....si deve mandare giu e basta..fa male...e soprattutto ti riempie di rabbia...perchè ti ritrovi ad ingoiare un boccone amaro che non hai preparato tu....te lo ritrovi ficcato in gola...comunque...sai io non mi reputo una persona perfetta...ma credo di essere stata una brava moglie...ho sempre cercato di renderlo felice acconsentendo un po a tutto...sono discretamente brava a cucinare...soprattutto mi piaceva portare a tavola cose nuove...tenevo la casa in ordine nonostante il tornado di una figlia di tre anni e di lui disordinatissimo e confusionario...ho sempre fatto tutto da sola...non ho mai chiesto il suo aiuto...vivevo per lui e per mia figlia...avevamo molti problemi in parte economici e anche di salute alle volte...ma non mi sono mai scoraggiata...per me non esisteva il termine "rinunciare"...per me era una scelta del cuore non fare non potere ecc ecc....e nonostante tutto..zac..ha incontrato una persona che sicuramente in quel frangente ha reputato meglio di me...*ha scelto lei...per tre lunghi mesi*...stava provando forse...che ne so...quindi...mi ha arrecato un notevole danno morale psicologico...ho sempre la testa li...e non ne parlo..ne con lui ne con nessuno...solo qui do sfogo alle mie sensazioni...mi faccio pena davvero...




Mi voglio accodare allo scritto di Sbri (giustissimo) perché, rilflettendoci su, ti voglio dire che NON è proprio così e te lo voglio far notare anch'io.
Diciamo piuttosto che lui ha scelto per tre lunghi mesi ANCHE un'altra, oltre a TE. Tu ci sei sempre stata, ma in quel periodo c'è stata anche quell'altra, in contemporanea.
Forse la nostra pecca (se così la possiamo chiamare) è quella di essersi sempre ritenute UNICHE per i nostri uomini.
E' questo che a me, infatti, non va giù: il pensiero che abbia avuto occhi per altre che non fossi io.
Sarà presunzione...ma mi devasta questo pensiero.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti fermo. Il grassetto: non è così. Non ha reputato lei migliore di te, ma lei era diversa da te, l'immagine di lei non coincideva con le responsabilità, i problemi. Lei era solo spazio libero. Ok? Questo devi cominciare ad assimilarlo.


Quoto:up:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi voglio accodare allo scritto di Sbri (giustissimo) perché, rilflettendoci su, ti voglio dire che NON è proprio così e te lo voglio far notare anch'io.
> Diciamo piuttosto che lui ha scelto per tre lunghi mesi ANCHE un'altra, oltre a TE. Tu ci sei sempre stata, ma in quel periodo c'è stata anche quell'altra, in contemporanea.
> *Forse la nostra pecca (se così la possiamo chiamare) è quella di essersi sempre ritenute UNICHE per i nostri uomini*.
> E' questo che a me, infatti, non va giù: il pensiero che abbia avuto occhi per altre che non fossi io.
> Sarà presunzione...ma mi devasta questo pensiero.


Non è una pecca, è così che dovrebbe essere (secondo me)
Quoto il resto


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è una pecca, è così che dovrebbe essere (secondo me)
> Quoto il resto



Ma, non lo so Farfalla, a questo punto mi sembra di non sapere più nulla...
Anche secondo me è così che dovrebbe essere, ma poi leggo di tutti questi casi e tutto quello che si sente in giro, anche di coppie all'apparenza affiatate e unite ed è allora che mi viene il dubbio che sia così SOLO in un mondo perfetto quindi ideale, e forse in pochi e rari casi fortunati.
Poi, c'è anche la voce dello psicologo che afferma che ero io a vivere in un'altra dimensione, molto bella, ma artefatta e fallace, e che la vita reale è altra cosa...
Allora, perché per me lo era?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma, non lo so Farfalla, a questo punto mi sembra di non sapere più nulla...
> Anche secondo me è così che dovrebbe essere, ma poi leggo di tutti questi casi e tutto quello che si sente in giro, anche di coppie all'apparenza affiatate e unite ed è allora che mi viene il dubbio che sia così SOLO in un mondo perfetto quindi ideale, e forse in pochi e rari casi fortunati.
> Poi, c'è anche la voce dello psicologo che afferma che ero io a vivere in un'altra dimensione, molto bella, ma artefatta e fallace, e che la vita reale è altra cosa...
> Allora, perché per me lo era?


Ma che te frega di quello che leggi e vedi.
Per te dovrebbe essere così, quindi perchè rassegnarsi al fatto che non lo sia.
E' vero ci sono molte coppie che non funzionano, forse più di quelle che funzionano ma direi che almeno in questo caso "Il mal comune mezzo gaudio" possiamo anche lasciarlo da parte.
Tu vivevi in un'altra dimensione sei disposta a vivere in una dimensione che non ti piace?
Accidenti quando parlo con te mi accorgo di essere più dura di quello che vorrei. Me ne scuso


----------



## Skizzofern (30 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma che te frega di quello che leggi e vedi.
> Per te dovrebbe essere così, quindi perchè rassegnarsi al fatto che non lo sia.
> E' vero ci sono molte coppie che non funzionano, forse più di quelle che funzionano ma direi che almeno in questo caso "Il mal comune mezzo gaudio" possiamo anche lasciarlo da parte.
> *Tu vivevi in un'altra dimensione sei disposta a vivere in una dimensione che non ti piace?*
> Accidenti quando parlo con te mi accorgo di essere più dura di quello che vorrei. Me ne scuso


:umile:
è questo il punto.
Diletta ma credi davvero che tutte le coppie non funzionino?? ti sbagli. Io ne conosco molte che vanno eccome.
Sta a noi farle andare.
Devi solo decidere come vuoi vivere.
Ma il succo, ripeto, è nel grassettato di farfalla


----------



## Sole (30 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma che te frega di quello che leggi e vedi.
> Per te dovrebbe essere così, quindi perchè rassegnarsi al fatto che non lo sia.
> E' vero ci sono molte coppie che non funzionano, forse più di quelle che funzionano ma direi che almeno in questo caso "Il mal comune mezzo gaudio" possiamo anche lasciarlo da parte.
> *Tu vivevi in un'altra dimensione sei disposta a vivere in una dimensione che non ti piace?
> *Accidenti quando parlo con te mi accorgo di essere più dura di quello che vorrei. Me ne scuso


Io credo che se questa dimensione non piacesse affatto a Diletta, lei avrebbe abbandonato il marito già da tempo.

Il punto è che quando si sta insieme da molti anni, quando si cresce con una persona accanto, si condividono con lei i figli, si conoscono i suoi difetti, i limiti, certo, ma anche ciò che di positivo ha in sè, quando si guarda indietro e non si riesce nemmeno più a ricordare di aver camminato senza di lei al proprio fianco... ecco, per quanto il suo tradimento ci abbia fatto male, per quanto questa dimensione non sia quella perfetta in cui avevamo creduto, tendiamo sempre a valorizzare quello che di positivo c'è. E in qualche caso, credimi, è comunque molto, comunque più di quello che c'è in altre coppie magari non intaccate dal tradimento.

In funzione di questo, allora, si lotta, si combatte... si tenta di capire e di salvare.

Per me, almeno, è così.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> *Io credo che se questa dimensione non piacesse affatto a Diletta, lei avrebbe abbandonato il marito già da tempo.
> 
> Il punto è che quando si sta insieme da molti anni, quando si cresce con una persona accanto, si condividono con lei i figli, si conoscono i suoi difetti, i limiti, certo, ma anche ciò che di positivo ha in sè, quando si guarda indietro e non si riesce nemmeno più a ricordare di aver camminato senza di lei al proprio fianco... ecco, per quanto il suo tradimento ci abbia fatto male, per quanto questa dimensione non sia quella perfetta in cui avevamo creduto, tendiamo sempre a valorizzare quello che di positivo c'è. E in qualche caso, credimi, è comunque molto, comunque più di quello che c'è in altre coppie magari non intaccate dal tradimento.
> 
> ...


Per una volta non siamo d'accordo.
Io continuo a leggere di una Diletta che cerca conferme di una nuova visione della vita che le è stata in qualche modo "imposta". Non ne è convinta per nulla infatti cerca continuamente di negare a se stessa che esistano altra realtà..

Sul secondo grassetto sono invece d'accordo


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma che te frega di quello che leggi e vedi.
> Per te dovrebbe essere così, quindi perchè rassegnarsi al fatto che non lo sia.
> E' vero ci sono molte coppie che non funzionano, forse più di quelle che funzionano ma direi che almeno in questo caso "Il mal comune mezzo gaudio" possiamo anche lasciarlo da parte.
> Tu vivevi in un'altra dimensione sei disposta a vivere in una dimensione che non ti piace?
> Accidenti quando parlo con te mi accorgo di essere più dura di quello che vorrei. Me ne scuso





Skizzofern ha detto:


> :umile:
> è questo il punto.
> Diletta ma credi davvero che tutte le coppie non funzionino?? ti sbagli. Io ne conosco molte che vanno eccome.
> Sta a noi farle andare.
> ...




Non riesco a spiegarmi bene.
  La dimensione che sto vivendo ora CERCO di accettarla perché quello che mi è successo fa parte della vita reale, quella vera.

  Poteva anche essere che noi come coppia ci completassimo così bene da poter vivere tutta la vita come due persone in una, non dico che non succeda, dico che è raro che succeda.
  E non è successo a noi perché uno dei due ha avuto dei problemi, che mai pensavo potesse avere.
  Di qui il pensiero che il mio modo di vedere la coppia era troppo idealizzato perché consideravo io e lui due esseri perfetti. Qui è il mio errore.
  Purtroppo, ho capito che la vita è un caleidoscopio di situazioni, le più imprevedibili, che non è tutto così lineare e statico.
  E neanche la coppia lo è: fa parte di un tutto e c'è immersa. Non è inattaccabile, non è immune da tutto, e questo perché è umana e reale.
  E' un po' come quando siamo bambini e si crede alle favole che hanno sempre il lieto fine.
  Eco, io ero rimasta bambina, ma questa condizione, per quanto bella fosse, non era reale. I bambini crescono e crescendo cambiano le loro prospettive perché è la vita reale che gliele fa cambiare.
  Io, prima della crisi, dormivo fra dieci guanciali pensando che fino a che fossimo andati d'accordo e fino a che il sesso fosse ok saremmo stati immuni da tutto. 
  Per me il tradimento era solo una vaga parola che non c'entrava nulla con noi e mai ci sarebbe entrata.
  Ho imparato che nulla è certo, neanche in amore, e non so neanche dire se vivevo meglio prima o ora.
  Forse, tutto sommato, ora perché mi sento una persona che vuole ragionare e vuole essere inserita pienamente nel mondo.
  Una persona che si è svegliata dal suo sogno adolescenziale...molto bello, ma appunto: un sogno.
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2012)

Per me è giustissimo quello che hanno scritto sia sbri che faarfalla.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io credo che se questa dimensione non piacesse affatto a Diletta, lei avrebbe abbandonato il marito già da tempo.
> 
> Il punto è che quando si sta insieme da molti anni, quando si cresce con una persona accanto, si condividono con lei i figli, si conoscono i suoi difetti, i limiti, certo, ma anche ciò che di positivo ha in sè, quando si guarda indietro e non si riesce nemmeno più a ricordare di aver camminato senza di lei al proprio fianco... ecco, per quanto il suo tradimento ci abbia fatto male, per quanto questa dimensione non sia quella perfetta in cui avevamo creduto, tendiamo sempre a valorizzare quello che di positivo c'è. E in qualche caso, credimi, è comunque molto, comunque più di quello che c'è in altre coppie magari non intaccate dal tradimento.
> 
> ...


Il tradimento a parere mio, dovrebbe essere soltanto una constatazione che siamo tutti degli esseri umani atti a sbagliare, e che il partner non è di proprietà.
Riuscendo ad assimilare questo, e riuscendo a chiarire che si vuole continuare a vivere assieme, il percorso di entrambi dopo i dovuti chiarimenti, dovrebbe esclusivamente andare avanti per la felicità di entrambi, ed entrambi devono se vogliono continuare il percorso assieme accettare il tutto, e quel passato fatto di ricordi belli e brutti non devono scomparire perchè sono l'anima del nostro passato che abbiamo costruito noi.


----------



## Sole (30 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Il tradimento a parere mio, dovrebbe essere soltanto una constatazione che siamo tutti degli esseri umani atti a sbagliare, e che il partner non è di proprietà.
> *Riuscendo ad assimilare questo, e riuscendo a chiarire che si vuole continuare a vivere assieme, il percorso di entrambi dopo i dovuti chiarimenti, dovrebbe esclusivamente andare avanti per la felicità di entrambi, ed entrambi devono se vogliono continuare il percorso assieme accettare il tutto, e quel passato fatto di ricordi belli e brutti non devono scomparire perchè sono l'anima del nostro passato che abbiamo costruito noi.


Sì, senz'altro.


----------



## Sole (30 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per una volta non siamo d'accordo.
> Io continuo a leggere di una Diletta che cerca conferme di una nuova visione della vita che le è stata in qualche modo "imposta". *Non ne è convinta per nulla *infatti cerca continuamente di negare a se stessa che esistano altra realtà..
> 
> Sul secondo grassetto sono invece d'accordo


Ma spesso quando si subisce un tradimento, soprattutto se prima c'era una visione idealizzata del partner, si trascorre un lungo periodo in cui non si è convinti di nulla. Io stessa, dopo due anni, incappo in questi momenti in cui metto in discussione tutto. La cosa positiva è che nel tempo diventano sempre meno frequenti.

Se per metabolizzare un tradimento ci vuole un periodo in cui si assimila il colpo, nella seconda fase si cerca di inserire ciò che è capitato, l'elemento 'nuovo' in un quadro più ampio, quello del proprio rapporto di coppia. E questo quadro, che piaccia o meno, cambierà per sempre. E' un percorso lungo, non semplice. A volte sembra una vera battaglia con se stessi.

Diletta ha l'appoggio di un terapeuta e spesso ha dichiarato di amare suo marito... forse ha solo bisogno di tempo per capire meglio.


----------



## Annuccia (30 Marzo 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> OT
> il titolo di questo 3D mi infastidisce
> perché io non posso stare ferma a pensare
> io devo fare, agire...
> ...



per certi aspetti hai ragione...stare fermi a pensare...ti fossilizza in ciò che è accaduto e che sta accadendo....i pensieri...sempre gli stessi circolano liberamente nella tua testa...diventano i padroni delle tue gionate delle tue notti...del tuo essere....bisogna agire si...per non morire dentro...ma quando ti arriva in testa una mazzata del genere...quando non ti aspettavi e invece...il tempo si ferma...si ferma tutto..a mala pena senti il tuo cuore battere...e non sai se stai male se stai bene..."non stai" tante volte mi ripeto che sono sbagliata...che rimuginando piangendo mica risolvo nulla.....ma mi vedo seduta su un masso con la testa fra le mani....e da lontano piango e mi guardo....non la trovi la forza per rialzarti...almeno non subto forse...lo so che risulto patetica...

sapete a proposito di essere patetica...una cosa che è accaduta qualche ora fa...voglio condividerla con voi...

poco prima di s valentino...quando ancora i miei erano solo innocenti dubbi ma nulla di che...pensai di comprare tanti "aggeggini"...tipo una tazza da latte con un cuore...fogli rosa...e delle mollettine con dei cuoricini applicati che avrei usato per fermare bigliettini d'amore sparsi per casa...non abbiamo fai festeggiato il s valentino...non ci crediamo molto..ma quest'anno volevo improvvisare qualcosa....
accadde che qualche giorno dopo all'acquisto di queste cose mia figlia si ammalò...quindi lasciai perdere...nascosi il tutto...
dopo accadde la cosa...la conferma la scoperta....e quindi...
avevo riposto queste cose nello sportellino della cucina dove sono solita conservare le medicine....oggi durante la ricerca di un analgesico ritrovai queste mollettine..la tazza ecc scoppiai a piangere e mi sentii stupida,piccola,insignificante....io mi adoperavo per fargli sorprese...e lui stava con un'altra...
e da qui...riipensai a tutte le volte che lo accoglievo con una nuova cenetta...
preparavo sempre tutto cio che piaceva a lui....
stupida...


----------



## Annuccia (30 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma spesso quando si subisce un tradimento, soprattutto se prima c'era una visione idealizzata del partner, si trascorre un lungo periodo in cui non si è convinti di nulla. Io stessa, dopo due anni, incappo in questi momenti in cui metto in discussione tutto. La cosa positiva è che nel tempo diventano sempre meno frequenti.
> 
> Se per metabolizzare un tradimento ci vuole un periodo in cui si assimila il colpo, nella seconda fase si cerca di inserire ciò che è capitato, l'elemento 'nuovo' in un quadro più ampio, quello del proprio rapporto di coppia. E questo quadro, che piaccia o meno, cambierà per sempre. E' un percorso lungo, non semplice. A volte sembra una vera battaglia con se stessi.
> 
> Diletta ha l'appoggio di un terapeuta e spesso ha dichiarato di amare suo marito... forse ha solo bisogno di tempo per capire meglio.


brava...


----------



## elena_ (30 Marzo 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> per certi aspetti hai ragione...stare fermi a pensare...ti fossilizza in ciò che è accaduto e che sta accadendo....i pensieri...sempre gli stessi circolano liberamente nella tua testa...diventano i padroni delle tue gionate delle tue notti...del tuo essere....
> .


hai descritto come funziona un'ossessione

anch'io
che pure mi trovo in una situazione diametralmente opposta alla tua
ho sperimentato la loro forza devastante
ma non dobbiamo permettere che queste ossessioni si impadroniscano di noi
dobbiamo essere padrone di noi stesse
dei nostri pensieri e soprattutto delle nostre azioni


----------



## Annuccia (30 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti fermo. Il grassetto: non è così. Non ha reputato lei migliore di te, ma lei era diversa da te, l'immagine di lei non coincideva con le responsabilità, i problemi. Lei era solo spazio libero. Ok? Questo devi cominciare ad assimilarlo.


grazie mille.....grazie per le parole piene di significato....in questo tutti voi siete importanti...e non lo dico così per dire....


----------



## ferita (30 Marzo 2012)

Annuccia, non è detto che dal male non ne nasca un bene.
Adesso ti sembra tutto drammaticamente perduto, ma forse ti servirà a capire che devi vivere per te, indipendentemente da tuo marito.
La simbiosi non esiste, nè dà buoni frutti. Io ne sono la prova vivente 
Adesso ti sembra di non avere più risorse ma sono convinta che da questo brutto fatto ne uscirà qualcosa di buono per te!
Se non altro impiegherai il  tempo che usavi per fare i cuoricini per altre cose, che ti daranno sicuramente più soddisfazione.
Forza! Hai l'età dalla tua parte, puoi decidere quello che vuoi perchè ha tanto tempo :smile:, non prendere decisioni affrettate, non ti far assalire dall'ansia e dall'angoscia, aspetta e vedrai...questa brutta esperienza porterà a delle svolte che decidi tu momento per momento...e sarà la vita che hai scelto e non quella che hai subito


----------



## bubu (1 Aprile 2012)

Non so...anche rimuginare sempre sulle cose alle volte è deleterio! Le persone sbagliano l'inportante è non perseverare nell'errore se si è davvero convinti che si ama la propria moglie o marito.
Nella vita mi sono capitati tanti dolori (anche l'aver subito una violenza quando avevo 19 anni) e sono convinta che dal dolore si possa e si debba trarre degli insegnamenti! Il tradimento mi ha sconvolta ma sono combattiva perchè sono certa che abbiamo ancora tante cose belle da condividere insieme


----------



## Diletta (1 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per una volta non siamo d'accordo.
> *Io continuo a leggere di una Diletta che cerca conferme di una nuova visione della vita che le è stata in qualche modo "imposta". Non ne è convinta per nulla infatti cerca continuamente di negare a se stessa che esistano altra realtà..*
> 
> Sul secondo grassetto sono invece d'accordo




Scusa, l'ho riletto con attenzione solo ora.
Volevo puntualizzare che è verissimo che la nuova visione della vita mi è stata "imposta", non me la sono certo scelta.
E' imposta dalle circostanze, dalla vita stessa, o, se ci credi, dal destino. Vedila come vuoi....la sostanza rimane quella: cerco di fare di necessità virtù perché non sono un'adolescente che si può permettere di dare un colpo di spugna e di ricominciare daccapo in quattro e quattr'otto. 
E nemmeno lo vorrei...qui c'è tutto un vissuto.

Non mi sembra di negare che esistano altre realtà più rosee o romatiche, sicuramente ce ne sono, sarebbe veramente una catastrofe se non si salvasse nessuno, ma che siano la maggioranza...ecco su questo nutro dei dubbi, specie quando si tratta di un matrimonio di lunga data.
Magari in qualche caso non ci saranno tradimenti tangibili, ma se si potessero leggere le menti dei componenti della coppia quante sorprese salterebbero fuori, e non tutte gradite! 

E guarda che mi piace molto poco questa nuova visione, ma mi ci adatto...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa, l'ho riletto con attenzione solo ora.
> Volevo puntualizzare che è verissimo che la nuova visione della vita mi è stata "imposta", non me la sono certo scelta.
> E' imposta dalle circostanze, dalla vita stessa, o, se ci credi, dal destino. Vedila come vuoi....la sostanza rimane quella: cerco di fare di necessità virtù perché non sono un'adolescente che si può permettere di dare un colpo di spugna e di ricominciare daccapo in quattro e quattr'otto.
> E nemmeno lo vorrei...qui c'è tutto un vissuto.
> ...


Ti amo.
Sai....


----------



## Annuccia (2 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è una pecca, è così che dovrebbe essere (secondo me)
> Quoto il resto


mi sa che per molti è una pecca...perchè sapete...leggendo qua e la....o raccogliendo racconti di amici parenti...quyasi quasi sembra che non sia piu normale essere fedeli...desiderare la prorpia donna o il proprio uomo....
ma normale è andare con un altro/a..
mi è appena accaduto prorpio qui di essere stata boh forse fraintesa ma comunque fermata...perchè ho trovato assurdo e sbagliato che un uomo che tradisce la moglie...sia geloso dell'amante che a sua volta tradisce il marito....
una persona in particolare mi ha dato addosso perchè trovo assurdo tutto ciò...ma...si saranno invertitit i ruoli forse???


----------



## Nocciola (2 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa, l'ho riletto con attenzione solo ora.
> Volevo puntualizzare che è verissimo che la nuova visione della vita mi è stata "imposta", non me la sono certo scelta.
> E' imposta dalle circostanze, dalla vita stessa, o, se ci credi, dal destino. Vedila come vuoi....la sostanza rimane quella: cerco di fare di necessità virtù perché non sono un'adolescente che si può permettere di dare un colpo di spugna e di ricominciare daccapo in quattro e quattr'otto.
> E nemmeno lo vorrei...qui c'è tutto un vissuto.
> ...


Non ho detto che siano la maggioranza.
Diletta non riusciremo mai a capirci me ne rendo conto mi dispiace non riuscire a spiegarmi....

Sull'ultimo grassetto sono assolutamente d'accordo


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi sa che per molti è una pecca...perchè sapete...leggendo qua e la....o raccogliendo racconti di amici parenti...quyasi quasi sembra che non sia piu normale essere fedeli...desiderare la prorpia donna o il proprio uomo....
> ma normale è andare con un altro/a..
> mi è appena accaduto prorpio qui di essere stata boh forse fraintesa ma comunque fermata...perchè ho trovato assurdo e sbagliato che un uomo che tradisce la moglie...sia geloso dell'amante che a sua volta tradisce il marito....
> una persona in particolare mi ha dato addosso perchè trovo assurdo tutto ciò...ma...si saranno invertitit i ruoli forse???


Annuccia... quello che si vede venendo qui è il racconto di chi tradisce o viene tradito: in QUESTO contesto non è strano leggere queste cose, che pure per molti traditi e per molti traditori sono insensate... che un uomo sia possessivo anche con l'amante è un meccanismo che si ripete abbastanza spesso, come altri meccanismi.
Ho letto l'intervento di Chiara, e secondo me era altro quello che voleva dirti.


----------



## Diletta (2 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho detto che siano la maggioranza.
> Diletta non riusciremo mai a capirci me ne rendo conto mi dispiace non riuscire a spiegarmi....
> 
> Sull'ultimo grassetto sono assolutamente d'accordo




ma non sarà per caso che tu sia troppo impostata su certi schemi mentali eccessivamente rigidi?
Te lo dico perché è come ero io "prima della cura": una persona molto poco malleabile dal punto di vista ideologico.
E' ovvio che certi principi di base restino perché sono parte della persona e di ciò che la rende unica, ma ho capito che la vita è in divenire e non ha niente a che fare con la staticità di pensiero su certe posizioni.

Di qui la necessità di valutare e ragionare su concetti che prima li consideravo assoluti per me e per qualunque altro.
Ecco: quello che c'è di diverso ora in me è il fatto che ci voglio ragionare per trovare altre possibili chiavi di lettura.


----------



## Diletta (2 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti amo.
> Sai....




Grazie!

Fa sempre piacere, non c'è dubbio!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma non sarà per caso che tu sia troppo impostata su certi schemi mentali eccessivamente rigidi?
> Te lo dico perché è come ero io "prima della cura": una persona molto poco malleabile dal punto di vista ideologico.
> E' ovvio che certi principi di base restino perché sono parte della persona e di ciò che la rende unica, ma ho capito che la vita è in divenire e non ha niente a che fare con la staticità di pensiero su certe posizioni.
> 
> ...



Vedi che non ci capiamo.
A parte che una che ha tradito per due anni la rigidità di pensiero l'ha abbandonata da un bel pezzo.
Mi hai mai sentito dire al Conte le cose che dico a te? No. io non sono rigida in certe posizioni. Se vedo che due persone sono felici in una coppia diversa da come la intendo io sono contenta per loro, non mi sciocco e certo non mi permetto di dire loro che sbagliano. 
La differenza tra te e lui è che tu ti stai adattando nel senso negativo del termine secondo me....


P.S. Mi scuso con il Conte per averlo tirato in mezzo ma era il paragone più simile (coppia) che mi veniva in mente


----------



## Diletta (2 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vedi che non ci capiamo.
> A parte che una che ha tradito per due anni la rigidità di pensiero l'ha abbandonata da un bel pezzo.
> Mi hai mai sentito dire al Conte le cose che dico a te? No. io non sono rigida in certe posizioni. Se vedo che due persone sono felici in una coppia diversa da come la intendo io sono contenta per loro, non mi sciocco e certo non mi permetto di dire loro che sbagliano.
> La differenza tra te e lui è che tu ti stai adattando nel senso negativo del termine secondo me....
> ...



Rigidità di pensiero lo intendevo per come vedi il rapporto di coppia, non per altro.

Mi sto adattando...sì, sto cercando di vedere quanto mi è possibile farlo.
Capisci che è un lavoro non facile e non veloce, come avrei voluto anch'io che fosse.

Poi, però, non è detto che anche il Conte ci sia riuscito in poco tempo e con poco dolore, fermo restando che anche lui abbia dovuto rivedere la sua impostazione di coppia insieme alla moglie in un secondo tempo, come ho capito che sia successo.    


P.s. penso che il Conte non ce ne vorrà se parliamo di lui in sua assenza...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Rigidità di pensiero lo intendevo per come vedi il rapporto di coppia, non per altro.
> 
> Mi sto adattando...sì, sto cercando di vedere quanto mi è possibile farlo.
> Capisci che è un lavoro non facile e non veloce, come avrei voluto anch'io che fosse.
> ...


No il conte se la ride...
E hai toccato un bel tasto nevralgico...
Personalmente concordo con la rigidità di pensiero...
Ma è tipica delle persone molto esigenti con sè stesse....no?

Per esempio io non sono rigido di pensiero...
Ma se sono convinto di una cosa non c'è forza al mondo capace di smuovermi da lì...no?


----------

